# Some of my stuff



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Main Theater:
Samsung P5685W DLP
DISH HD Receiver
Sony STRDA3000ES RECIEVER
DVD - OPPO DV981HD
MAINS - AXIOM M60
CENTER- AXIOM VP 150
SURR - AXIOM OS4
SUBS - (2) SVS CS1646+
SAMPSON 1000 WATT PRO AMP
OUTLAW ICBM
CD - ARCAM
ANALOG - THORENS TD160 SUPER W/GRACE 707 ARM AND GRACE RUBY
Behringer Feedback Destroyer (have not figured out how to set things up yet)

Basement:
Advent 32" CRT hdtv
ONKYO TX-DS787
DVD - PIONEER?
MAINS - POLK 10's
CENTER - kef
SURR - NHT 0's
SUB - Axiom 175

Listening:
JOLIDA 502 TUBE AMP
JOLIDA TUBE CD
AXIOM M3's

Closet:
amps
speakers
lot more stuff

ROSCO968


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Dude, that's a lot of stuff.. someone (i.e., me) is very jealous.

JCD


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

My wife thinks so too !!


----------

